# nvidia driver on GTX750ti



## todesengel (Jul 30, 2017)

I can't setup nvidia driver on my GTX750ti? help plz.
i've installed nvidia-driver module, nvidia-xconfig. after run nvidia-xconfig I've got perfect /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, but it don't help me.
on start xorg just blink few times and drop me into terminal mode. help plz.


----------



## Minbari (Jul 30, 2017)

Search for /var/log.Xorg.0.log to see why it's droping you into terminal mode.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 1, 2017)

```
kldload /boot/modules/nvidia.ko;  kldload /boot/modules/nvidia-modeset.ko; exec usr/local/bin/xinit /usr/local/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc -- /usr/local/bin/Xorg -ignoreABI -retro -nolisten tcp -dpi 110 -deferglyphs 16
```
  might help.  Not posting as a solution.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 1, 2017)

todesengel said:


> after run nvidia-xconfig i've got perfect /etc/X11/xorg.conf file


You shouldn't! xorg doesn't need (or use?) xorg.conf anymore and nvidia-xconfig creates a file in /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-nvidia.conf If you have both, backup the xorg.conf file, reboot and see if that fixes it.


----------



## todesengel (Aug 1, 2017)

here my xorg.conf and my xorg.log (have to rename it to *conf file)
what was wrong?


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 1, 2017)

todesengel said:


> here my xorg.conf and my xorg.log (have to rename it to *conf file)
> what was wrong?


Judging by

```
[   187.421] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "NULL"
```
 I think you forgot to load the nvidia-modeset kernel module.


----------



## todesengel (Aug 1, 2017)

how can i do it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2017)

Short, short, short version.

Remove any and all xorg.conf files. You don't need it.

Add to /boot/loader.conf:

```
nvidia_load="YES"
nvidia-modeset_load="YES"
```

Then create a file called /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf with the following content:

```
Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
EndSection
```

No other configuration is needed.


----------



## todesengel (Aug 1, 2017)

i added
kld_list="nvidia nvidia-modeset"
nvidia_name="nvidia"
nvidia_modeset_name="nvidia-modeset"
to my rc.conf and it works too
thx for help all works fine


----------

